# Calcium revisited



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

I was wondering...those of you who have benefitted from Cal supplements...did you have D everyday? I only have it once every 2-4 weeks so I was wondering if it would work for me. What if my D is caused by spasms? I may even be the A type. I'm not sure. I'm trying to up my soluble fiber dose because I think I don't get enough. Anyway, any info would be much appreciated. I have the caltrate and will probably try it anyway. Thanks.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

If you have D an average of once every 3 weeks, why do you think you have IBS? I could easily consider that just a squirrely digestive system, too much to eat, weird reaction to a certain food or drink. I noticed that you have posted a lot and I haven't read them all, but is there more than just D once every three weeks? I'm curious how that was even diagnosed as IBS. Thanks for the info. Take care.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes I post a lot. It has been affecting my life a lot lately. Well...I haven't had a colonscopy yet but all other signs point to IBS (or more dreadfully IBD, Chron's ect). My GP diagnosed me but I won't see a specialist until the end of February. Until then I guess I cannot be sure. The worst of my symptoms is D. This is the one that makes me afraid to leave home. My other symptoms are...general pain throughout my stomach and bowels that occurs variably (once a week or two to every day),loud (very) gurgling bowel noises,stringy or french-fry like BMs sometimes to normal ones other times,hard stools to D at other times, feeling of incomplete evacuation, bloating (usually after dinner on),many food intolerances (cannot eat anything with sulfur such as garlic, onion, eggs...,as well as fructose and whole wheat)or I will fart continously for a whole day (like 50+ times)with horrible crampingI have had all these symptoms, except for the D, for about 9 years steadyI hope so much that I do not have IBS, but I fit most of the Rome criteria. I am convinced I WILL find something to make my symptoms better. It's a matter of detective work and time. SO I will continue to be a presence here for a while (a bit of an obsession for now). Thanks for the concern.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Realist,Have I mentioned to you the whole anxiety/stress thing? Do you think that could be playing a major part in this like it does for me? Just a thought. TAke care.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

I wish, but I don't think anxiety/stress plays a significant role. Although, I am always a bit stressed, being a student and all. I don't think I have ever gotten D from anxiety. It usually happens when I am at home, where I am most at ease. I think mine is either food-related, or just plain random. I am still trying to figure out why after having IBS for so long it suddenly changes to D-type. Arg. Thanks anyway.


----------

